# Bath bomb recipe please



## jbsporl517 (Jun 6, 2019)

I was looking for a home recipe for bath bomb and I can not find an easy recipe, but I'm sure people do it.
I have been reading an article about bath bombs and was wondering if the oils in this kit are ok to use for the scent in the bath bombs
Can anyone help please?


----------



## SamanthaBrown (Jun 6, 2019)

I'm also searching for the good recipe and I found this one: How to make your own bath bombs | Popular Science
I haven't tried it yet but it seems quite simple and cheap. What do you think about the ingredients? Can they be effective in this mixture?


----------



## VivaGlow (Aug 30, 2019)

So, how did it go? Were you able to make your bath bomb?


----------

